# I can't believe he's 4 years old today!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Where does the time go? It seems like just yesterday that I brought this little guy home.









September 14th, 2009:









September 14th, 2010:









September 14th, 2011:









And a few from the last few days:

































Relaxing with his sister Nikki:









He is such a patient model. He modeled the "ask me" thing my husband got yesterday for his work. 









I love my boy and look forward to many more years of the love and joy he brings into our lives. Happy Birthday Gunner, we love you! :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Gunner!

:cake:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww... His expression hasn't changed since he was a puppy!
A very happy birthday to a very sweet dog!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome!!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

:birthday: Gunner! Lucky says he hopes you get ymummy treats and more fetch toys. Have a great day handome dude.
Maggi and Luck


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. And Gunner send big sloppy kisses as well! 

He's going to get an ice cream treat from Dairy Queen tonight. I don't think he's getting any new toys this year. He has way too many as it is, and only plays with two of them. I will be getting him a new jolly ball though. His current one has been beat to death!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Linda, make sure you get video of Gunner enjoying his DQ!! Pretty please!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Linda, make sure you get video of Gunner enjoying his DQ!! Pretty please!


You got it!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gunner!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gunner!!! Enjoy your DQ


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado and Jazzy LOVE DQ!! Lots of photos please


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUNNER!!!!

(wish I had a "happy freaking birthday" cake to give him) LOL


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Courtney said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUNNER!!!!
> 
> (wish I had a "happy freaking birthday" cake to give him) LOL


You mean like this one? *I miss Mike*


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

YES, Linda! LOL

Please, tell Gunner it's from me!

(Mike I know...still no show)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww Happy Birthday, Gunner!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday! I see from some of your photo's he's King of the front porch. 

Dairy Queen is a great way to celebrate. Something about their ice-cream is easy on the dogs and easy for me too, being a lactose intolerant.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gretchen said:


> Happy Birthday! I see from some of your photo's he's King of the front porch.
> 
> Dairy Queen is a great way to celebrate. Something about their ice-cream is easy on the dogs and easy for me too, being a lactose intolerant.


Back porch actually, but same difference. He is the King regardless. 

And leaving for DQ in a few minutes, just waiting for dinner to digest some.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: And Many More!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> Back porch actually, but same difference. He is the King regardless.
> 
> And leaving for DQ in a few minutes, just waiting for dinner to digest some.


Good. Waiting patiently for what I know will be a great video !


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Good. Waiting patiently for what I know will be a great video !


Sorry for the delay. And really sorry but no video. 
I grabbed the camera, put him in a down while he had to wait for his command (and picture taking). I shot a few pictures, he was allowed to eat and within seconds he had knocked the plastic cup over and it was spilling onto the floor. I ran into the kitchen to get a bowl, dumped the ice cream into it, went back to the kitchen to wash the ice cream off my hands and when I got back, it was GONE! He's quick! 
So, you'll have to settle for photos. 

Waiting patiently:

















Come on mom, you're killing me!!








He got two licks in and then flipped it over onto the floor:









This is what I came back to after I transferred the remaining ice cream into the bowl. It was gone!









Of course, he has to lick the cup that mine came in. He does this every time we have DQ. He only gets his own on special occasions, but he does love licking the cup. Funny thing is he knows when the spoon scrapes the cup that I'm just about finished and he positions himself right in front of me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Gunner. in some of the pics Gunner looks
blk&tan with a dark mask and in other pics he looks
blk&red with a light mask. how did you teach him
to change colors?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> Happy B-Day Gunner. in some of the pics Gunner looks
> blk&tan with a dark mask and in other pics he looks
> blk&red with a light mask. how did you teach him
> to change colors?


A lot of blood sweat and tears. I asked the breeder for a chameleon GSD and I got one. I bet you didn't know they can breed for that now did ya? 

He "changes color" depending on the flash of the camera or the sunlight. 
But in reality, he is a mixture of his dam and sire. His sire is a black & tan and his dam is a black & red. He is mostly black & red with some tan areas, mostly in his hind area.
He's registered with the AKC as a black & red.
He had a completely black mask until he was nearly 2 years old it seems. It has lightened quite a bit.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah hahhaaaaa! Thank you! This was worth the wait... especially this photo. Priceless!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Gunner! I hope you at least tasted your ice cream, LOL! What a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy Birth Day! 4 years old is my favorite age. They know you inside out, know the routines of the family, still young enough to go and go and go.
Many more healthy years for Gunner and for all the dogs here and everywhere.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Happy Birth Day! 4 years old is my favorite age. *They know you inside out, know the routines of the family,* still young enough to go and go and go.
> Many more healthy years for Gunner and for all the dogs here and everywhere.


So true! He knows by my actions what I'm going to do and whether it involves him. 
I unplug my laptop and he noses my pillow (that I put under my laptop) apparently so I don't forget it. He knows when the laptop is unplugged that we are going out on the deck. He's already to the door before I even have left the living room. 

It really amazes me how smart these dogs really are. And how they can know what you're going to do. He really knows me so well.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Jag said:


> Happy Birthday, Gunner! I hope you at least tasted your ice cream, LOL! What a gorgeous boy!!


Tasted it? Hmm, not sure he had time to taste it since he inhaled it! 
I'm surprised he didn't get a brain freeze.


----------

